# How long can I expect to wait for my ad banner to be aproved?



## nekoheehee (Feb 11, 2012)

About a month ago I sent a banner to advertising@furaffinity.net with the address to my fiances FA and a description of the link, which was he FA. I've done what I was suppose to and have my money waiting, but FA has yet to get back to me, even with an automated quick email saying "we've received you're banner and are reviewing it". I sent a second email at the 3 week mark, just to confirm that they got it and are reviewing it. Still no word back. How long can I expect to wait to get any word back?

I followed the instructions here, if anyone can see anything I might have done wrong, please let me know:
http://help.furaffinity.net/article/AA-00210/0/Advertising.html

For anyone who's used the ad program with FA, how long did it take for them to get back to you? and did you get a confirmation email at all?


Thanks,
Nekoheehee


----------



## Accountability (Feb 11, 2012)

Oh look, it's this thread again.

It seems to take until someone posts a thread like this.


----------



## Devious Bane (Feb 11, 2012)

nekoheehee said:


> For anyone who's used the ad program with FA, how long did it take for them to get back to you? and did you get a confirmation email at all?


Word of mouth, longest it took someone was 2 years and they totally forgot about it at that point.


----------



## nekoheehee (Feb 11, 2012)

Anyone one who has actually used the ad service have some input? I know FA isn't the run too smoothly, but 2 years seems a little out there.


----------



## Kesteh (Feb 12, 2012)

FA has an ad program?


----------



## Devious Bane (Feb 12, 2012)

Kinda hard to notice when you consistently run Adblock Plus or something like it.


----------



## Kesteh (Feb 12, 2012)

Even without AbP, I will still say "FA has an ad program?"


----------



## zachhart12 (Feb 12, 2012)

Lololol 2 years?!?!


----------



## nekoheehee (Feb 12, 2012)

Kesteh said:


> Even without AbP, I will still say "FA has an ad program?"



Top and bottom of most pages, banners that link you to other peoples pages/websites. I've turned ABP off on FA because their ads of things I might actually want to see. A few people have gotten watches from me due to their ads.


----------



## Summercat (Feb 12, 2012)

nekoheehee said:


> Top and bottom of most pages, banners that link you to other peoples pages/websites. I've turned ABP off on FA because their ads of things I might actually want to see. A few people have gotten watches from me due to their ads.



Having an ad has really helped me out garner interest in my magazine. 

That said, I'll sticky this thread into the admin chatroom.


----------



## nekoheehee (Feb 12, 2012)

Summercat said:


> Having an ad has really helped me out garner interest in my magazine.
> 
> That said, I'll sticky this thread into the admin chatroom.



Thank you  It means a lot to me that this ad gets reviewed soon. It was suppose to be a surprise gift for my fiance, but the occasion has come and passed.
...And now I find myself looking into your magazine. Funny how mentioning it and how ads helped made me want to look at it.


----------



## Iceheartt (Feb 12, 2012)

Yeah I got one...took about two and a half weeks to get approved and about a week or two after that.


----------



## Shibara (Feb 12, 2012)

I bought one for a couple of month.
They asked if it was date sensitive, and I did provide a date, more or less 2 weeks after sending the mail, but they actually uploaded it like a month after the approval, so I wouldn't use it for timed events.

Other than that, no problem, and it was really worth it 0w0


----------



## Dragoneer (Feb 14, 2012)

Devious Bane said:


> Word of mouth, longest it took someone was 2 years and they totally forgot about it at that point.


This is not true. No outstanding approved ad has ever taken two years to go through.



Iceheartt said:


> Yeah I got one...took about two and a half weeks to get approved and about a week or two after that.


It depends on what's going on at the time. Advertisements go to me directly, and I generally try to get responses sent out now by every Friday.



Shibara said:


> I bought one for a couple of month.
> They asked if it was date sensitive, and I did provide a date, more or less 2 weeks after sending the mail, but they actually uploaded it like a month after the approval, so I wouldn't use it for timed events.
> 
> Other than that, no problem, and it was really worth it 0w0


Can you send me information about the ad to dragoneer@furaffinity.net? If that's the case, I'll check into it and issue a refund your way or extend you free ad time. I will always make every attempt possible to make a situation right.


----------



## Dragoneer (Feb 14, 2012)

nekoheehee said:


> About a month ago I sent a banner to advertising@furaffinity.net with the address to my fiances FA and a description of the link, which was he FA. I've done what I was suppose to and have my money waiting, but FA has yet to get back to me, even with an automated quick email saying "we've received you're banner and are reviewing it". I sent a second email at the 3 week mark, just to confirm that they got it and are reviewing it. Still no word back. How long can I expect to wait to get any word back?
> 
> I followed the instructions here, if anyone can see anything I might have done wrong, please let me know:
> http://help.furaffinity.net/article/AA-00210/0/Advertising.html
> ...


I sent a response on January 14th - the ad was declined because the file sent to us was 1MB in size, and is quite a bit over the acceptable limit on ads. I did not hear back regarding the email I sent after that point.

If you'd like to resubmit  an ad please re-send it to the listed email address, and I'll double-check it when it comes in. I'm issuing out ad responses tonight.


----------



## nekoheehee (Feb 15, 2012)

Dragoneer said:


> I sent a response on January 14th - the ad was declined because the file sent to us was 1MB in size, and is quite a bit over the acceptable limit on ads. I did not hear back regarding the email I sent after that point.
> 
> If you'd like to resubmit  an ad please re-send it to the listed email address, and I'll double-check it when it comes in. I'm issuing out ad responses tonight.



Sorry, I never got the declined message, or a response to my message on Feb 3rd. I've been watching my inbox like a hawk and cleaning it daily.I have a lot of ebay auctions up right now so I have to keep it orderly.
I've no idea how the file got that big. Before I export it it's just under 200k, but I didn't check after exporting and it is like 1MB. I'll try some other things and send it back.


----------



## nekoheehee (Feb 15, 2012)

A revised version has been sent. The main problem seemed to be that I wanted to use the export wizard rather then File>>Save As. It was around 198k, but I removed some animations to be on the safe side and its around 130k. No reason to fail now *knock on wood*.


----------



## Dragoneer (Feb 15, 2012)

nekoheehee said:


> A revised version has been sent. The main problem seemed to be that I wanted to use the export wizard rather then File>>Save As. It was around 198k, but I removed some animations to be on the safe side and its around 130k. No reason to fail now *knock on wood*.


No problem. I received the ad. Will respond tonight.


----------



## nekoheehee (Feb 16, 2012)

Dragoneer said:


> No problem. I received the ad. Will respond tonight.



"Tonight" has come and gone. 24 hours later and still no response. I've got 10 things in my inbox and no spam, so I know I'm not overlooking it.


----------



## Dragoneer (Feb 16, 2012)

nekoheehee said:


> "Tonight" has come and gone. 24 hours later and still no response. I've got 10 things in my inbox and no spam, so I know I'm not overlooking it.


Apparently, Thunderbird did not deliver over half of my emails last night, and the response is still sitting in my Outbox. Oi. Well, given that... I've put up your ad on the site (1.5 months free). It looks like I'm having some issues with my email client right now. Emails are coming in, but responses don't seem to be reliably going out. I apologize for any delays on that, but the ad is up on the site.


----------



## nekoheehee (Feb 16, 2012)

Dragoneer said:


> Apparently, Thunderbird did not deliver over half of my emails last night, and the response is still sitting in my Outbox. Oi. Well, given that... I've put up your ad on the site (1.5 months free). It looks like I'm having some issues with my email client right now. Emails are coming in, but responses don't seem to be reliably going out. I apologize for any delays on that, but the ad is up on the site.



Awesome, thanks! My fiance is very happy to hear that. If we manage to make it to FAU again, this year, you're getting a high five. We're still interested in buying an additional 2 months after that since we've set the money aside for that anyway. So when you get things sorted out with the email contact me about payment and we'll work out the details.


----------



## Dragoneer (Feb 16, 2012)

nekoheehee said:


> Awesome, thanks! My fiance is very happy to hear that. If we manage to make it to FAU again, this year, you're getting a high five. We're still interested in buying an additional 2 months after that since we've set the money aside for that anyway. So when you get things sorted out with the email contact me about payment and we'll work out the details.



Can you do me a favor, and send me another email tonight to both dragoneer@furaffinity.net and advertising@furaffinity.net? I'm reloading Thunderbird on my desktop, and want to see if I can email you after reloading it. Apparently, quite a few people have not been getting emails from me -- works on my laptop, not my desktop, so I'd like to test.


----------



## nekoheehee (Feb 17, 2012)

Ok, I've sent it to both emails. Sorry it took until today to send them, I went to bed about half an hour before your post


----------

